# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Turqizimi modern i shqiptarëve

## fattlumi

Koheve te fundit ne trojet shqiptare,sidomos ne 10 vjeqarin e fundit shohim nje tjeter dukuri negative te shoqerise shqiptare.Them shoqerise shqiptare edhe pse ky fenomen me shume ka shtrire rrenje ne Kosove dhe Maqedoni.Eshte fjala per "pushtimin" modern te Turqise ndaj shqiptareve.Investimet e shumta turke ne xhami,ne shkolla ku duhet te flitet turqisht,ne TV-te ku flitet gjuha turke,eshte nje synim i qarte i dominimit turk ne trojet shqiptare,mirepo ne nje menyre tjeter nga ajo e vjetra.
Jo pak shqiptare te Kosoves dhe Maqedonise shohin Turqine si nje mike te mire ne kete drejtim,pa ditur se eshte duke ndodhur asimilimi ne menyre moderne i popullates dhe i vlerave shqiptare,dhe ky fenomen kalon dhe zhvillohet ashtu pa u verejtur fare,as nga shteti as nga shoqeria civile(ose behen qe nuk shohin).
Turqizimi i shqiptareve nuk eshte vetem synim i turqve,por bashke me ta kete synim kane edhe sllavet,qe shqiptaret autokton te mos paraqiten si shqiptar por si turq.
Nje rast ne Maqedoni,rasti i hapjes së kolegjit antishqiptar Jahja Kemal në Gostivar pikërisht në periudhën kur shteti maqedonas nuk lejonte hapjen as të një klase të vetme shqipe në shkollimin e mesëm, e vërteton më së miri këtë strategji  për uljen e numrit të shqiptarëve me anë të të turqizimit afatgjatë të tyre.
Edhe ne Kosove eshte e njejta.Mediumet publike kosovare jane te pushtuara nga propagandimi i "kultures"turke permes telenovelave qe nuk kane mbarim.Poashtu investimet me te medha behen aty ku mund te behet propagandimi i shtetit turk,gjuhes dhe kultures turke siq eshte neper shkolla dhe kolegje private te hapura nga Turqit.
Turqizimi i shqiptarëve në të kaluarën është bërë me shkolla publike dhe me dhunë të pastër fizike. Sot kjo bëhet me metoda moderne. Hapen shkolla private me mësim në këtë gjuhë aziatike si dhe propagandohet me të madhe shteti turk, gjuha turke, kultura turke në përgjithësi.* Për këtë punën e propagandimit të Turqisë është shumë intersante të shihet memorandumi  O Iselavanju Arnauta e shqiptarofobit të tërbuar sërb, Vasa Çubriloviç, ku ai e paraqet pikë për pikë planin djallëzor sesi duhet të zgjohet të masat analfabete shqiptare dashuria për Dovletin, për Turqinë, për kohën e kaluar, për vendet e bukura në Anadoll etj...etj, në mënyrë që shqiptarët të largohen sa më shpejtë prej Kosove e Maqedonie. Siç duket këto amanetet e Çubriloviçit aplikohen akoma edhe sot ndaj shqiptarëve* . Por kjo sot realizohet me metoda moderne televizive apo me anë të Gymyshit dhe Mehmetave(personazhe te telenovelave turke).
Cfare duhet te bejne shtetet shqiptare dhe shoqeria shqiptare ne pergjithesi qe te ruajne edhe ate pak identitet qe na ka mbetur.?

----------


## çairi

per aq kohe sa te drejtohet vendi nga qeveri vasale dhe inferiore ndaj gjithkujte ky fenomen do te jete i pranishem ne trojet tona .ju shtroni pyetjen se çduhet te bejne qeverit shqiptare ?shum e thjeshte ta ndjejne veten shqiptar dhe ne sherbim te shqiptareve azgje me shum i nderuar fatlum.

----------


## Zarushja

Ne fillim te viteve 2000 shqiptaret me te madhe abonoheshin per te mare DIGIT ALB ,por me kalimin e kohes e pane qe nuk ka hajr nga keto dhe se fundmi shqiptaret e kuptuan se dikush po mundohen ne lloj lloj menyrash ti kthejne ne ate qe quhet kulture evropjane .por fat i madh i shqiptareve qe jane shume te kujdeshmem ne kete drejtim dhe i mohuan keto vlera televizive qe na servoheshin nga shqiperia .Boll e kemi me sistemin shkollor evropjan ku mesonim se njeriu e ka prejardhjen prej majmunit dhe se figurat kishtare na qenkan kombtare,te gjitha rrane ne uje ,thjeshte sot nuk pine uje me dallaveret e politikaneve dhe disa kastriotave (myftarajve ) 
Sot rejtingu i ketyre tv ne Maqedoni e Kosove ka ra aq shume sa qe ndonje dite edhe abonamenten do te behen 10 euro ne vit
.Shqiptaret e pane se Turqia si fuqi ne rajon ofron me teper se sa ofron BE  me genjeshtrat e saja dhe doemos te kthehen andej nga kane interes ,sepse sot pak eshte ne pyetje ceshtja kombtare nr pyetje kur vin ekzistenca familjare ne pyetje, dhe ju zoterii nderuar mos u beni merak per kete gje se shqiptari nuk humben me shume se sa qe ti kthehet evropes

----------


## land

fatlum...
Nje shembull modern turqizimi, zarushja, prit se do vijne dhe te tjere! tek tuk do vije dhe ndonje shqiptar te kundershtoje turkofilet.

----------


## Zarushja

ulisse ,sipas mendimit tend dhe te fatlumit ,ju na qenkeni grek ose po serb modern qe flasin shqip,tani do ju bashkangjiten edhe te tjeret

----------


## land

epo une nuk i mat gjerat me metrin tend, nese nuk je turk, je serb apo grek.
me te vertete jeni bere te neveritshem ju turkofilet, po aq sa grekofilet.

----------


## mia@

> ulisse ,sipas mendimit tend dhe te fatlumit ,ju na qenkeni grek ose po serb modern qe flasin shqip,tani do ju bashkangjiten edhe te tjeret


E ke shume gabim. Ju e pranoni me deshire qe keni ngjashmeri me turqit, kurse te tjeret nuk kane shprehur ndonje dashuri per grekun, serbin pervec atyre qe vertet mund te jene te tille. 
Nuk kemi si te jemi grek apo turk meqe nuk pelqejme turqit. Turqit nuk jane shqiptare dhe te mos pelqesh turkun nuk te ben detyrimisht Grek, apo serb, perkundrazi ai qe eshte vertet shqiptar nuk ndjen ndonje simpati te vecante per turkun. 
 Personalisht as ma ndjen hic sec ben turku ne Kosove.. Ne Kosove kultura turke dhe mund te jete rrezik per asimilimin e kultures shqiptare, por jo ne Shqiperi, por gjersa ju se keni problem nuk kam pse ta kem une.  Ne Shqiperi Turqit shikohen si gjithe fqinjet e tjere. Thjesht afersia na ben te kemi me shume kontakte me ta, por kurrsesi nuk kemi ngjashmeri pervec disa zakoneve te prapambetura qe na kane lene te paret e tyre, e pak nga pak po zhduken dhe ato.

----------


## fattlumi

> ulisse ,sipas mendimit tend dhe te fatlumit ,ju na qenkeni grek ose po serb modern qe flasin shqip,tani do ju bashkangjiten edhe te tjeret


Tipik mentalitet anadollak.
*"Nese nuk e do Turqine,je serb ose grek"*.Keshtu ju thote mendja juve pasiqe eshte e pamundur truri juaj te mendoj se shqiptari eshte  shqiptar,pa perzier racat aziatike dhe sllave.

----------


## fattlumi

Edhe pse ceshtja e religjionit duhej te ishte ceshtje e bindjeve dhe shijeve personale e jo kolektive,prapeseprape verehet se ne 10 vjeteshin e fundit ne Kosove eshte nje importim jo vetem i religjionit islam,por ne teresi edhe i kultures,menyres se jeteses dhe edukates turke ne Kosove.Te nje pjese e mire e shqiptareve te Kosoves mendohet se te jesh i besimit islam gjithsesi duhet te sillesh si arab ose turk.
Me vjen keq qe me duhet ta marr nje shembull i cili koheve te fundit ishte top teme ne mediumet gjermane,sic eshte gazeta BILD ku kerkohej refugjatja bukuroshe nga Kosova me emrin Kumrije.Edhe kancelarja Merkel kishte kerkuar ne ekspoziten e fotografi Daniel Biskup,per fatin e Kumrijes se cfare kishte ndodhur me te 12 vite pas perfundimit te luftes.Fatmiresisht gjindet Kumrija ,mirepo jo Kumrija e imazhit te nje femreje evropiane cfare jane shqiptaret por nje Kumrije qe ne pamje te pare identifikonte kulturen anadollake,e mbuluar me ferexhe.Une per vetem time,edhe pse kam percjellur lajmin me admirim per interesimin e kancelares per nje bukuroshe shqiptare,ne momentin e gjetjes jam ndjere mjaft i zhgenjyer.Prapeseprape eshte ceshtje e saj personale,mirepo eshte edhe rezultat i importit arab e anadollak.




Dhe tash pas 12 viteve.

----------


## mia@

Rendesi ka qe qenka gjalle. :ngerdheshje:  
Ne foto si Turke duket, vetem per shqiptare s'mund ta marresh.

----------


## yllbardh

> Edhe pse ceshtja e religjionit duhej te ishte ceshtje e bindjeve dhe shijeve personale e jo kolektive,prapeseprape verehet se ne 10 vjeteshin e fundit ne Kosove eshte nje* importim jo vetem i religjionit islam,por ne teresi edhe i kultures,menyres se jeteses dhe edukates turke ne Kosove*.Te nje pjese e mire e shqiptareve te Kosoves mendohet se te jesh i besimit islam gjithsesi duhet te sillesh si arab ose turk.


Ore importimi i kulturës turke (fatkeqësisht) në Kosovë nuk më çudit edhe aq shumë sepse ndikimi i kësaj kulture ka qenë prezentë në këto vise edhe më parë. Habia ime më e madhe është importimi i ca mjekrrave dhe këmishave të bardha nga shkretirat e Arabistanit, që kurrë s'kemi pasur kontakt të drejtpërdrejt. E tëra kjo bëhet e mundshme për shkak të fajit që kanë mediat dhe institucionet tona kulturore, të cilat në vend që të koncentrohen në forcimin dhe zhvillimin e vetëdijes sonë nacionale ato janë aq të varura nga plan-programet ja të vendeve fqinje ose nga matanë Atlantit. 
Shiqo një vend sikurse Franca p.sh. aty gjobitet çdo gazetarë që përdor anglicizma ose terma të huaj kur ato nocione janë në gjuhën vendase. Kur shtetet tona të kishin pasur një politikë të tillë edhe ky problem nuk do të ekzistonte dhe punët më mirë do ti kishim.

----------


## Zarushja

Sa idiotik qe jane disa, cdo here kur shohin mbulese menjehere i identifikojne si turke e arabe,po cfar te mendoj une per nje grua jo te mbulura???  greke apo serbe ,apo prostitute.

ndonjehere kur njerezit mundohen te behen te ditur mu atehere del ne shesh injornaca e tyre sic shihet edhe ketu

----------


## Zarushja

O fatlum perse bre cun futesh atje ku se ke vendin????

pse flet kot ne hava,asnjefare njohurie nuk ke as nga feja as nga kultura ,e mer persiper te behesh patriot dhe ekspert ne cdo lemi

----------


## yllbardh

> Sa idiotik qe jane disa, cdo here kur shohin mbulese menjehere i identifikojne si turke e arabe*,po cfar te mendoj une per nje grua jo te mbulura???  greke apo serbe ,apo prostitute.*
> 
> ndonjehere kur njerezit mundohen te behen te ditur mu atehere del ne shesh injornaca e tyre sic shihet edhe ketu


As greke, as serbe po as prostitute por shqiptare se në fund të fundit kur ajo nuk ka mbulesën në zemër kot është që iu tregon të tjerëve modën e saj sa për sy e faqe dhe pas asaj perdeje bën çka është më zi. Virtyti personal nuk tregohet me anë të veshjes por me anë të sjelljeve personale.
Këto ninxha për mua tregojnë karakter të dobët që mundohen ti bindin të tjerët se janë virtytshmëria vetë.

----------


## Zarushja

> Tipik mentalitet anadollak.
> *"Nese nuk e do Turqine,je serb ose grek"*.Keshtu ju thote mendja juve pasiqe eshte e pamundur truri juaj te mendoj se shqiptari eshte  shqiptar,pa perzier racat aziatike dhe sllave.



tipeik mentalitet  sllav.
Pse ti cfar truri mendon qe ke?? sipas teje ,ti je perfekt ,ti je me i mencuri ,me i dituri ,me patrioti  se si ti nuk ka njeri ne kete bote dhe se ne te tjeret cdo here duhet ti ndegjojme mendimet tuaja dhe te pajtohemi me ate si thua ti  uffff na shpifet me me kete kulture

----------


## fattlumi

> O fatlum perse bre cun futesh atje ku se ke vendin????
> 
> pse flet kot ne hava,asnjefare njohurie nuk ke as nga feja as nga kultura ,e mer persiper te behesh patriot dhe ekspert ne cdo lemi



Merru me problematiken dhe temen,lere Fatlumin ti.Aq kishe per te thene??


Ne vitin 2005 ne Prishtine,nje zot e di se nga kush,u organizua koncert me "yllin e famshem boteror"   :ngerdheshje:   te muzikes  turbofolk tallava Ibrahim jevg Tatlisesi,dhe pjesmarrja ishte marramendese,mbi 70.000.
Nese edhe kjo nuk eshte turqizim modern,atehere me thuani nje vend te botes se civilizuar ku ka kenduar ky far jevgu dhe ka pasur pjesmarrje aq te madhe.

Prishtine,2005-stadiumi i qytetit.

----------


## Zarushja

> As greke, as serbe po as prostitute por shqiptare se në fund të fundit kur ajo nuk ka mbulesën në zemër kot është që iu tregon të tjerëve modën e saj sa për sy e faqe dhe pas asaj perdeje bën çka është më zi. *Virtyti personal nuk tregohet me anë të veshjes por me anë të sjelljeve personale.*Këto ninxha për mua tregojnë karakter të dobët që mundohen ti bindin të tjerët se janë virtytshmëria vetë.


Po atehere me thuaj si ta dalloj nga gruaja e TADIQIT apo  nga ajo e CERVENKOVSKIT  ,PAPANDREUT 

me thuaj ku dallon  EDITA TAHIRI  nga grate e ketyre qe permenda me larte

tere kohen i krahasoni grate me mbulese si turke , dhe tani na thua  se virtyti personal nuk tregohet nga veshja, a je ne vete se cfar flet ti???

nese per ti ata jane ninxha per mua ata pa mbulesa jane prostituta  shume e thjeshte

----------


## Zarushja

> Merru me problematiken dhe temen,lere Fatlumin ti.Aq kishe per te thene??
> 
> 
> Ne vitin 2005 ne Prishtine,nje zot e di se nga kush,u organizua koncert me "yllin e famshem boteror"    te muzikes  turbofolk tallava Ibrahim jevg Tatlisesi,dhe pjesmarrja ishte marramendese,mbi 70.000.
> Nese edhe kjo nuk eshte turqizim modern,atehere me thuani nje vend te botes se civilizuar ku ka kenduar ky far jevgu dhe ka pasur pjesmarrje aq te madhe.
> 
> Prishtine,2005-stadiumi i qytetit.


aaa mire qe ma kujtove se kisha haruar ta permendi koncertin e te madhes CECA  ne shkup ku mbi 30.000 ishin kosovare te tipit turbo folk sllav sic je ti ,ndoshta edhe ti ke qene pjesemares ,ku ta dish bon puna vaki.

Sa per ibrahimin duhet te marish abdes dhe te permendish  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fattlumi

> aaa mire qe ma kujtove se kisha haruar ta permendi koncertin e te madhes CECA  ne shkup ku mbi 30.000 ishin kosovare te tipit turbo folk sllav sic je ti ,ndoshta edhe ti ke qene pjesemares ,ku ta dish bon puna vaki.
> 
> Sa per ibrahimin duhet te marish abdes dhe te permendish


Prape mentalitet turk.Nese nuk e don Ibrahimin e don cecen.
Ec more shko se ti sje per kete teme.E sheh veten se del ne mbrojtje te turqizimit si te ishe vet turke.
Une kur te permendi emrin e jevgut Tatlises me vjen te pshurri,jo te marr abdes,e njejta eshte edhe me kengetaret tjere te turbofolkut ballkanas.

----------


## Zarushja

Jo nuk mbroj turqit aspak ,por me vjen inat se perse i etiketon njerezit si te tille kur nuk jane ,cfar ka lidhje tani muzika me shqiptarine,nese eshte ashtu atehere ndalova kengetareve kosovare qe me shume ngjajne si ceca qe te vjedhin muzik serbe ,besoj qe do kishe me shume sukses se sa te meresh me turqizmat.Ti ku te duash pshuru ndash ne brek e ndash ke ai jevgu se nuk me intereson , por mos kerce si lejlek te mbrosh shqiptarine se nuk je ti ai qe mund te besh nje gje te tille ,paska ngele puna qe ti te besh nje gje te tille

----------

